# Calibre de Cartier Accuracy?



## Jaqesq (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm curious if anyone knows how accurate the in-house movement (1904-PS MC) for this watch is supposed to be. I know it isn't COSC certified and I'm not overly concerned give or take a few seconds but my watch seems to be losing between 6 and 7 seconds per day. Is this ball park normal for this watch (only about 5 months old) or am I in need of a regulation? Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Jaqesq (Jun 7, 2012)

Anybody have experience with this movement? Good? Bad? Thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

In test the accuracy was (after 24h) from +4,7 dial up to +10,0 (crown up), of course with other figures when fully wound. In a nutshell: yes, a regulation is possible, but the result may not satisfy you either.


----------



## Jaqesq (Jun 7, 2012)

stuffler said:


> In test the accuracy was (after 24h) from +4,7 dial up to +10,0 (crown up), of cours with other figures when fully wound. In a nutshell: yes, a regulation is possible, but the result may not satisfy you either.


Thanks Mike, I'm not overly concerned with losing a bit of time, the aesthetics of the watch are more important to me than pinpoint accuracy. Just trying to get a sense of the accuracy of the movement to see if things with my watch are "normal" for the movement and brand.


----------



## Jrunr (Jul 19, 2013)

That is a great looking watch by the way!! Classy, yet understated in my opinion.


----------



## Slm9555 (Jul 15, 2013)

I recall reading that the movement should be COSC spec.


----------



## Jaqesq (Jun 7, 2012)

Slm9555 said:


> I recall reading that the movement should be COSC spec.


Okay, now I'm thinking it might be worth it to get to a boutique at some point to have them at least check it out. Does anyone know if it does need a regulation is that something they take care of at a boutique or do they need to ship it out for a couple of weeks? Thanks again.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It has to be done at a authorized service center, likely not a boutique.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Slm9555 said:


> I recall reading that the movement should be COSC spec.


Haven't found any source confirming what you recall but even if the watch in question performs with -6/-7 per 24hrs it would almost meet the COSC defined average daily rate for movements + 20mm which is -5/+8.


----------



## Jaqesq (Jun 7, 2012)

It is looking like a regulation probably isn't needed after all for my Calibre. For the past month or so I have had it on the winder or my wrist so it has been receiving regular winding and running for this past month. Prior to that much of its existence has been been sleeping in a safe. Over the past week it has been -3 to 4 per day. Can "regular exercise" help explain why the accuracy has improved a bit on this piece?


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Accuracy will improve a little as the watch is "broken-in" so makes sense to me. On a side note how do you like the size, it looks like it wears a big large?


----------



## Jaqesq (Jun 7, 2012)

spdu4ia said:


> Accuracy will improve a little as the watch is "broken-in" so makes sense to me. On a side note how do you like the size, it looks like it wears a big large?


The size is a bit deceiving. It is 42mm, and I'm pretty sure that is to help emphasize the "sporty masculine" nature of this watch. At the same time I think it is only about 10mm tall and has great lugs that help the watch sit flat like a pancake on my wrist, especially compared to some other pieces I've had. So I do find it extremely comfortable and much lighter than I anticipated. 
Here's a shot of how deceiving the size appears (next to my Planet Ocean which is also 42mm, so technically the same size case). There is no comparison, however, of the two in terms of wearability and comfort though as Cartier feels great on the wrist...granted one is a diver


----------

